# Looking for Sergeant's Sash



## westie47 (18 Dec 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a Sergeant's Sash? My unit only has sashes that would fit a 13 year old! The RQ told me he can't get naymore through the system. I called the PPCLI kitshop to no avail and the RCR kitshop had none for sale. I need a 64-66" sash. Any help appreciated.


----------



## noneck (18 Dec 2006)

Dean you may need to try the UK. Henry Dubora in Aldershot may be able to sort you out or you may even try Silvermans.

Noneck


----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2006)

westie47 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can get a Sergeant's Sash? My unit only has sashes that would fit a 13 year old! The RQ told me he can't get naymore through the system. I called the PPCLI kitshop to no avail and the RCR kitshop had none for sale. I need a 64-66" sash. Any help appreciated.



Do you know a good Seamstress or tailor who could make you one?  You already have samples.  It would only be a matter of getting the right fabric and copying the design.

That or find someone who is doing Mess Kits.


----------



## noneck (18 Dec 2006)

Found this place on line 14.00 GBP. Not bad.

http://www.thegoldwirebadge.co.uk/placc.htm#a8

Noneck


----------



## Trinity (18 Dec 2006)

Dave has them   (last time i checked)

(647) 436-0876


----------



## westie47 (18 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the responses...who's Dave?
I will call him this week.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (18 Dec 2006)

contact Joe drouin interprizes.


----------



## GO!!! (19 Dec 2006)

I'll get you one if you trade it to me for your ESS turbofan goggles!


----------



## westie47 (19 Dec 2006)

Ha nice try GO!


----------



## army outfitters (19 Dec 2006)

Sgt Sashes are in stock in quantity. You can reach me via email at armyoutfitters@rogers.com or you can call me during business hours at 6474360876


----------



## Bergeron 971 (19 Dec 2006)

hey army out fitters, do you have WO/MWO sachs?


----------



## army outfitters (19 Dec 2006)

In stock in quantity


----------



## Bergeron 971 (19 Dec 2006)

the WO+ sash, the wine red with the V style tread.
If so, how much you want for one?


----------



## westie47 (20 Dec 2006)

Army Outfitter - thanks I will be getting hold of you soon, maybe not til after Christmas though.

Cheers


----------



## army outfitters (30 Dec 2006)

In stock in quantity. WO sashes are $30 and sgt sashes are $25


----------



## geo (30 Dec 2006)

Sr NCO Sashes are in the DND system and infantry units are entitled to them on their DA.  If your unit has sashes fit for a midget then they should return old ones and demand new ones.

PS, sometimes, the allied, supporting cadet corps have the big ones (makes no sense) and your RQ might be able to swap with them.


----------



## army outfitters (30 Dec 2006)

Really? Fascinating since any RQ I have ever talked to can not get them via the system


----------



## geo (30 Dec 2006)

Really?.... 

Note that I did serve as RQMS for a Res Inf unit & I was able to get a bunch as replacements
BUT, one of the problems is that sashes are accountable and retiring Sr NCOs sometimes don't want to part with the sashes.  Also, often, all the sashse are controlled by the RSM - and if he doesn't report his deficiencies, then yeah, your inventory of sashes does go down with time.

Hmmm.... where is the Librarian? anyone seen Vern?


----------



## riggermade (30 Dec 2006)

I have to agree with Army Outfitters...after time spent with 3 RCR I never saw a sash come thru the QM...thru the kitshop is more likely


----------

